# roadhunting this morning



## Bwilson (Feb 22, 2008)

Firefighter said:


> What happens when someone stops their truck at a distance, gets out, stalks, and blows the decoys face off legally? Do you guys stop them before hand, lecture them, check everything down to their birth cert, and send them away madder than hell?
> 
> Just wondering, cause I'm sure it happens.
> 
> (given they it's a remote road and they're off it of course)


I would think these guys would still get the whole 9yards of tickets and fines.
I know there is a 150 yard distance requirment for buildings. I would think the same would be for roads too. since roads can have more people traveling down them then what a single residential building might hold. I atleast have always made sure my blinds were that distance.


----------



## CMRM (Jul 31, 2006)

Firefighter said:


> What happens when someone stops their truck at a distance, gets out, stalks, and blows the decoys face off legally? Do you guys stop them before hand, lecture them, check everything down to their birth cert, and send them away madder than hell?
> 
> Just wondering, cause I'm sure it happens.
> 
> (given they it's a remote road and they're off it of course)


 
I would hope that anyone with half a brain would be able to tell that it's a deke if they took the time to stalk up 150 yards on it. If not, they probably shouldn't be carrying a loaded shot gun.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

The deke has been shot and repaired numerous times, he needs a paint job on his snood right now. He's a fine 3 year old since he was first introduced and has had to return to the nest several times...LOL

Btw, he originally came from Cheboygan County, but a lot of CO's in other areas borrow it as there apparently aren't many turkeys left up there anymore so no perps to catch.

Some state land, but not all. 

You need a special permit to hunt from a car, and I can tell you from a handicapped friend that they're not easy to get. 

You can't shoot from a car unless you have that permit, and only a few hundred people across the state actually do, they said. Most people get the whole 9 yards, plus anything else the CO can find, and they look, believe me. One guy on a warrant for past child support last week, they told me. 

You can't shoot from a car. I wouldn't argue with them, either...LOL...I watched one guy do that yesterday, he was sorry. You're probably better off arguing with the judge. 

Photos in a couple of hours.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

First off this is probably a stuffer decoy so it looks just like the real thing including movement.i
There are lots of times that they set up on provate property due to the land owner making a complaiit about poachers shooting onto his land from the road.

On public land there would be no reason for a ticket if some one drove past and stopped down the road and stalked back to shoot the decoy/tom. I am sure the co's wold try to stop the legal hunter from pullling the trigger as these decoys come with a high price.

I too road hunt later in the day looking for a tom to work. The way we never stop to look a bird over, just keep on driving and get out down the road to try to call the bird to us it would be possible to set up on the decoy to try and call it in. 

I can count on the fingers of one hand the number of times that I have tried to stalk a bird in the last 30 years. I get caught tryng to get closer to set up on a bird that I gave up stalking along time ago.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Bwilson said:


> I would think these guys would still get the whole 9yards of tickets and fines.
> I know there is a 150 yard distance requirement for buildings. I would think the same would be for roads too. since roads can have more people traveling down them then what a single residential building might hold. I at least have always made sure my blinds were that distance.


Brandon just to help you out here a little..If its private land or state land both sides, and not in violation of building safe zones, you can hunt as close to road as you choose...my VERY best rabbit spot is a ditch right next to M-90 in the thumb. Only two of us are allowed to hunt it as my grandparents trust only me and my bud. We never ever point or shoot towards the road, but we've never had a rabbit run towards the road, wonder why

Also multi-I stalk more than I call..We have some really good land with ditches running through and just easy spots to stalk then try to call. But since I started hunting with the bow I have not stalked as much.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

If you guys and gals are interested in reading about co's busting poachers or storyies about some of the dumbest criminals in Michigan. Then go to the michigan dnr website and click on the "law enforcement" link, then click on "weekly report". There are enough stories to entertain someone for hours and hours. Some real class acts. 

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-42199_50569---,00.html


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

If you are on state land or have permission from the landowners touching the road, you can stop, get your gun out, load it and shoot a turkey while you are standing on the road.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I have to download my work camera at work, then email the photos home, cause I don't know how to size photos on a Mac, and never have time to ask anyone there who might know how-and they don't have time to teach me. Newspaper business. So, I emailed two photos home...and found out both were the same photo...

anyhow, I'll have the other photo I can show you tomorrow. Here's this one, of DNR Law Enforcement Officers Andrea Albert and Mike Hearns, who teamed up yesterday for a two county party.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

> If you are on state land or have permission from the landowners touching the road, you can stop, get your gun out, load it and shoot a turkey while you are standing on the road.


Not to be picky, but I'm pretty sure thats a gray area, I thought you couldn't use a vehicle to pursue game, and if your riding along see a turkey, get out and get your gun and shoot it, your illegal?! 

Not questioning your post dux but just trying to get an answer. If you see a turkey, park down the road, get out, and actually hunt the turkey by calling etc.. than yes legal, but its a gray area in your example dux, and I think you would receive a ticket in your example?!


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

LOL, well I guess we would have to leave it up to the judge to decide. I haven't ever been successful at it though. By the time I get my bow uncased, grab my quiver, find my release and knock an arrow, they seem to be long gone.:lol:


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

It seems to me you can hunt whats called the road right away as long as you have permission for the land. I believe you must be off the road though and on the shoulder or in the ditch. Of course there are the other issues like being 450' from a dwelling etc. to contend with as well. Ill see if i cant find the road right away on the DNR site....WISH ME LUCK.:lol:


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

*Hunting Within a Road or Railroad Right-of-Way* 
[SIZE=-1]You may hunt within a road right-of-way where the adjoining property is publicly owned. If the adjacent property is privately owned, you must have permission from the landowner. Railroad rights-of-way are private property. Trespassing on railroad property is a misdemeanor. You must have written permission from the railroad company to be exempt from trespass.
[/SIZE]
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10366_37141_37704-31403--,00.html


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

I was small game hunting on private land once with a CO. we were standing in the middle of the road. A rabbit jumped out and started to run down the road. He shot it and explained that it was legal because we had permission from bothlandowneds on either side. They way he explained it was the land owned goes to the centerline of the road.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

You guys are all talking about someone STANDING or WALKING down the road, you need to clarify that. Not sitting in the vehicle when you load the gun and fire, again, that's roadhunting. 

The right of way access for a private landowner would be 33 feet from the center of the road, then you have to remember the 450 foot rule from any buildings, but if you have permission from the landowner and an animal decides to stand there on that private land or run across the road in front of you and is on that landowner's right of way, you're legal. 

But if the animal is leaping, running, or flying, it would at least be a poor shot to take-and very risky. Not something anyone should try with a clean, quick kill in mind.


----------



## RobFromFlint (Apr 24, 2008)

:yikes:I had a perfect broadside shot, 20yds, at a nice doe last year. Didn't take it cuz I thought roads were off limits. She was dead center, state land on both sides. dang.....


----------



## Lil' Tanker (Jan 9, 2002)

I was told that it is perfectly legal to shoot off of the road or at something in the road if the you have permission of the property owners on both sides or it is public land. You can take 2 steps away from the vehicle and as long as you do not use the vehicle for a rest or to prop up on, you are legal to shoot.

It cannot be a state highway, must be a county or secondary road.


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

Lil' Tanker said:


> I was told that it is perfectly legal to shoot off of the road or at something in the road if the you have permission of the property owners on both sides or it is public land. You can take 2 steps away from the vehicle and as long as you do not use the vehicle for a rest or to prop up on, you are legal to shoot.
> 
> It cannot be a state highway, must be a county or secondary road.


exactly!


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

I thought and know, one can hunt from the road or shot at something in the road, shoudler of the road if stateland, owner permission, etc...no problems.

BUT, I thought you could not drive around in your vehicles, see game, stop truck, get out, load gun, walk a few steps and shoot the game. Because i thought one could not use a vehicle to pursue game. Now, i thought, there is some grey area here, meaning...at what point is one not using the vehicle after see the game and pursueing it? Meaning, how many steps in the woods, away from the vehicle etc.. before its not considered road hunting?


----------



## portagelaker (Mar 3, 2008)

Sure seems like E N T R A P M E N T to me. I hate all this sneaky ass **** that LEO's and CO's pull .

I think a good attorney would have a solid argument that a person was enticed. Unless of course, they were actually driving around with a loaded gun, actually hunting from their truck :evilsmile.


----------



## LoomisIMX (Apr 26, 2009)

don't know what to do. I ran over a mink today and not sure what i can do with it. Called my taxidermist today, wanted to get it mounted. He said coundn't do it, out of season. Anyone know if there is any kind of special permit i could get for it, or do i just have to throw this mink away. Tried calling the DNR, but can't get anyone to answer the phone. Anyone with info on this would be great. Thanx


----------

